# Kratzer in Schrift



## CvH (14. Juli 2002)

Hi ich möchte gerne den effekt hinbekommen







So ich hab schrift und die transperant gemacht aber dann kommt der effekt nicht ganz hin also müsst ich in die schrift so gratzer machen aber wie stell ich das an !?

Der hintergrund ist ein brett und darauf eien weise schrift -> solte so ausehen wie auf dem Bild !


----------



## Nino (14. Juli 2002)

Was für Kratzer meinst du?
Also auf dem Bild kann ich keine entdecken.

Vielleicht kann dir das aber weiter helfen.


----------



## CvH (14. Juli 2002)

Ähm wenn ich einfach eien Transperente schrift über das Brett lege kommt nicht der effekt ! Die schrift sieht einfach zu fein aus sprich man müsste gratzer oder sowas einbauen das es nicht so neu ausieht !

Eine Strucktur auf die Schrift zu legene bringt rein gar nichts sieht immer noch viel zu neu aus =)


----------



## Nino (14. Juli 2002)

=)
Also jetzt versteh ich was du meinst und da gibt es hier im Forum ein Tutorial dazu aber ich hab gerade alles durchsucht aber nicht gefunden.
Wenn ich es finde dann melde ich mich


----------



## CvH (14. Juli 2002)

ich hab keine Ahnung nach was ich suchen soll deswegen bin ich irgendwie ratlos  

habs mal mit dem "dreckiger look" Tut probiert und bisschen verändert aber kommt nicht annähernd das ergebnis raus 
link zu Tut 

hmm ich prob schon 3 Stunden aber es will nicht so ausehen


----------



## cocoon (14. Juli 2002)

Das Tutorial ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Anfang, aber um es so realistisch hinzukriegen, wird da ein Schritt nicht ausreichen, wahrscheinlich wirst Du etwas rumprobieren müssen:
- mit Texturen was von der Schrift wegschneiden (s. Tutorial)
- Dreck-Texturen über die Schrift legen und mit Ebenenmodi kombinieren
- die Schrift an sich mit den Ebenenmodi in den Holz-Hintergrund einbringen
- die Schrift kopieren und etwas verschieben und wieder irgendwie mit Ebenenmodi arbeiten, damit es so aussieht, als ob die Schrift nicht gleichmässig auf das Holz gedruckt ist
- Schrift verzerren, auch Perspektive des Schildes beachten
- die Holztextur auch nochmal über die Schrift legen und mit den Ebenenmodi arbeiten
- ...

Das sind mal so'n paar Anregungen und Ideen - mit viel Rumprobieren wird da bestimmt was realistisches bei rumkommen.


----------



## CvH (15. Juli 2002)

grr aber nen Tut hat niemand oda ..
bzw wie man den Effekt nennt bzwnach was ich suchen könnte !?


----------

